# anavar



## SlackR (Oct 6, 2017)

Heya I have been on 30mg var a day split morning dinner tea, in 3 weeks I have went from 57kg to 61kg am I retaining water? I am a lot stronger as in my PB in leg press is 200 max 2 reps but I'm now pressing 250kg max 6 reps? I'm usually a size 6-8 but clothes are not fitting etc I feel like a slug not much energy very tired finding it hard to wake up or even get myself to the gym. Also I'm not a greedy person I know what I need to eat to build and keep my energy up I do not stuff myself but since I have started on the var I am hoping copious amounts of food down (usually) healthy what I actually need but a hell of a lot more I'm currently tracking my intake and its at 2600 cals to 2800 cals I'm 5ft 3 my normal weight is between 52kg and 55kg.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi , I 'm no expert but I dont see why you should be retaining water with anavar ?

Have tried it a couple of times and yes , I felt stronger and on the contrary I was getting leaner after a couple of weeks .

Also , 30 mg a day would be too much for me . I ' m happy with 10 a day . On the other hand I ' m not aspiring to compete so maybe our needs are very different .

Still I find 30 mg to be too much

all the best !


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

What r u eating in ur 2600-2800 cals though? Is the balance right? Did u build up to 30 or just go straight in at that? 4kgs in 3 weeks is alot at ur height.


----------

